# Degu fights



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

My degus have been running around chasing each other & making lots of squeaks fighting tonight. I wasnt worried at first but now thinking that they dont normally fight like this. I had them out earlier & were fine but back in cage & acting same. Iv not been getting involved not wanting disturb what its over, fights dont look vicious. 

Is there anything that I should do to help the situation or am I best just to leave them? Does anyone have any ideas why the sudden fighting?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

How old are they?
Are they boy's or girls?
Is there any tail thrashing going on?
Is anyone guarding anywhere in particular?
Do they have a wheel?
How big is their cage?


Sorry for the bombardment of questions but your answers will help me decide what advice to give you


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

They are almost 21 weeks so about 5months. Two girls. 
Not noticed tail thrashing it's the noise that drew my attention first, it's more chasing & some boxing followed by louder shouts. It reminds me slightly of when I first got them when fighting for boss but minus mounting - if that makes sense. 

Daisy sometimes guards the treat bowl when out but they don't do that with regular feed. Yea they have 13" metal wheel. I only have thickets [email protected] cage which I know ain't the best trying to save for something better. 

Any helps great, thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

They have hit sexual maturity now so they are asserting who is top goo by the sounds of it, mixed in with a bit of play fighting. It should calm down when you get a bigger cage because then they will be able to get out of each others way when needed lol.
Goo's make a right racket when they want to 
So long as there is no blood drawn they should be fine 

Ohh do they have a dust bath?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We read they go through their teenege years the first autumn. Our was chasing each other and boxing a lot last night. They will calm down


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww there growing up lol thanks for the help, got woke at about 3this morning by some squeaks so yea they know how to be loud. 
This morning I checked &both sleeping curled up. For first time saw them sitting side by side eating millet usually split when eating, put jacket on to leave & then starts the go away I'm eating rant from Daisy.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Its when they are eating and another starts eating from the same tub. That moment when the1st degu realises. There is a squeek and everyone scatters lol


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> We read they go through their teenege years the first autumn. Our was chasing each other and boxing a lot last night. They will calm down


Was it Full moon Degu style or something Lol. They haven't been fighting like that night so as long as it's only now &thats fine. Still haven't noticed them getting bigger & they just jump off scales when try to weigh them. 
Talking about the loud chirp then scatter, Minding my own business getting ready for work two high pitched chirps no scatter but was so loud &unexpected I almost had to get clean pants haha well at least it woke me up


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats degus for you


----------

